# Ellington, CT Black Male GSD



## mkmagu1

I was just emailed about this guy he has until 9/30 to find a place 

Shelter Information:
Ellington Animal Control
29 Main St. (rear) behind Fire Station
Ellington, CT
Shelter dog ID: raider
Contacts:
Phone: 860-870-3155
Name: Ellington Animal Control
email: [email protected] 

More information on him is here
http://www.dogsindanger.com/dog.jsp?did=1251312420214


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

*Re: CT Ellington, Black Male GSD*

mkmagu1, it's always much better if you can post the link PLUS photo info here:










Breed: German Shepherd Dog 
Age: Adult
Gender: Male 
Size: Large, altered, noCats, noKids, 

About Raider: This German Shepherd was picked up as a stray dog and possibly abandoned. He is about 2 to 3 yrs. old and is a neutered male. He has an outgoing personality but needs to learn to trust new people that he meets. He is great with the ACOs that he knows. He does need training and to learn that he is not the top dog with people. He has snapped at a few people that have tried to reach for his head or pick up his paws but it seems to be a warning snap. He will require an experinced dog owner to adopt him. Sadly if the right owner is not found we will have to put him to sleep.


----------



## Jax08

*Re: CT Ellington, Black Male GSD*

Who is the lady in NY looking for a black male?


----------



## Jax08

*Re: CT Ellington, Black Male GSD*

AmyM????


----------



## Tina & Dave

*Re: CT Ellington, Black Male GSD*

yes .. thats the gal...


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: CT Ellington, Black Male GSD*


----------



## Jax08

*Re: CT Ellington, Black Male GSD*

bump


----------

